# Game 46 Thread: Lakers vs Cavs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (28-17, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Pacers 85 - 72 Lakers (2/02)

@









Cleveland Cav's (19-29, 6th Place)
Last Game: Cavs 85 - 82 Pistons (2/03)

Wednesday, Feb. 4
5:00 pm 
at Cavaliers 
TV: ESPN, KCAL 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
  

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i want to see lebron get slamed on by shaq


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to see Shaq get slammed on by Lebron :laugh: Lakers win this game with ease...the Cavs struglle with their shooting alot, but Boozer will take advantage of Slavas porace rebounding and defense...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thats not funny :naughty:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I want to see Shaq and Big Z go after Each Other. I also want to see if K-Rush can Guard LeBron James


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> the Cavs struglle with their shooting alot, but Boozer will take advantage of Slavas porace rebounding and defense...


The last time they played, Boozer had 12 pts on less than 40% shooting, 12 rbs and 3 TO's, Slava had 11pts and 8rbs. Boozer really took advantage of him!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Shaq will have a monster game in this one and the Lakers will take it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I wonder if the idiots who say Slava can't rebound have actually looked up his numbers this season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Funny that the posts jump from game 37 to 39... Game 38 was the Suns game... Cook if u can find that post, because there was one, where there was the whole LAKER BOARD, complaining about how bad of a rebounder and a defender Slava is, if you can find it, id be glad to point the posts out to you, but i think we can all remember that post...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Shaq will butcher Ilgauskas, and the Lakers will win this game easily. 

I can imagine Shaq coming out with a vengence and dropping 40 points and 15 rebounds on "big" Z.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Funny that the posts jump from game 37 to 39... Game 38 was the Suns game... Cook if u can find that post, because there was one, where there was the whole LAKER BOARD, complaining about how bad of a rebounder and a defender Slava is, if you can find it, id be glad to point the posts out to you, but i think we can all remember that post...


I dont believe i can.. I think that post was gone from when the site was having problems.. Don't think it's anywhere


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Your killin me Smalls


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I smell a conspiracy...:curse: 



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers should win this game if they're careful. Another reason is that Cavs played tonight so they might be tired but they won so you never know what happens.  

*Lakers* 95 - 91 Cavs


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Shaq Diesel is gonna send a message to the Commissioner, hes gonna throw down 50 on Z...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Funny that the posts jump from game 37 to 39... Game 38 was the Suns game... Cook if u can find that post, because there was one, where there was the whole LAKER BOARD, complaining about how bad of a rebounder and a defender Slava is, if you can find it, id be glad to point the posts out to you, but i think we can all remember that post...


Since you have a hard-on for stats, maybe you should look up Slava's rebounding numbers. Or will you just hide behind bad English again?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Shaq Diesel is gonna send a message to the Commissioner, hes gonna throw down 50 on Z...


That'd be awesome! :yes:

----
We should be able to win this one with ease, as long as we get Shaq to have a huge game down low. Still, the Cavs are gettin' better with LeBron leading the way and it can easily go their way if we're not careful.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I would say that there is no way that Shaq gets 50 against the Cavs but so many players so far this year have put up their season high on us that it just isn't funny. I still think its unlikely, I think that Diop will play in an effort to keep Shaq out of the paint (he is closer to Shaq's size and much stronger than Z). Don't know if that'll work to slow him down but, it's an attempt. There is another advantage that the Lakers have, the Cavs do not play well on national television. However the game is at home and the Cavaliers tend to be very competitive there.


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

The moment Z starts getting worked by Shaq, Silas will stick in Diop to slow him down. Not that Diop is the Shaq stopper, but he is so much better on D. However, if Z can score early he and shaq have played pretty similar if you look back. 

It's nice to have the circus in town, though.

I think this is going to better game than you think. I am glad for out piston win last night but I am sure it took some juice out of us. 

I want to see Juanny Wagner get out of Silas's dog house and add a secondn scoring option if Lebron has only 7-10 pts at the half.  

Nothing would be better than to show LA that 3 guys should have played in the Big Game.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Funny that the posts jump from game 37 to 39... Game 38 was the Suns game... Cook if u can find that post, because there was one, where there was the whole LAKER BOARD, complaining about how bad of a rebounder and a defender Slava is, if you can find it, id be glad to point the posts out to you, but i think we can all remember that post...


Who cares if Slava had a few bad rebounding games...the fact is that he's done much better this year. You say he has porous rebounding and when EHL rips you by bringing up his improved stats, then you retreat and bring up one game where he may or may not have rebounded poorly.... Sad.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Who cares if Slava had a few bad rebounding games...the fact is that he's done much better this year. You say he has porous rebounding and when EHL rips you by bringing up his improved stats, then you retreat and bring up one game where he may or may not have rebounded poorly.... Sad.


It wasnt just one game you guys were complaining about, it was Slavas rebounding overall, and Jstempi, you were one of them... and 5 rebounds per game isnt exactly a golden rebounder for someone whos gotten huge minutes since Malone when out... OOOOOH 5 rebounds, can i please have that on a fantasy team, because 5 rpg is HUGE...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasnt just one game you guys were complaining about, it was Slavas rebounding overall, and Jstempi, you were one of them... and 5 rebounds per game isnt exactly a golden rebounder for someone whos gotten huge minutes since Malone when out... OOOOOH 5 rebounds, can i please have that on a fantasy team, because 5 rpg is HUGE...


Nice to accuse me of saying something and not provide a link quoting it!!!:no: The fact and point is that he is better this year. You call his rebounding porous, lets look at some numbers.

Slava averages 10.3 rebounds per 48min 

Brad Miller averages 13.5 rebounds per 48min 

Vlade averages 9.3 rebounds per 48min 

If Slava's rebounding is porous than Vlade's sucks worse and Millers aint that better. Considering that when Slava gets put in he is asked to put up shots (which limits his ability to be close to the rim and rebound) and that Miller and Vlade aren't the main offensive weapons when they are in (hence they are more available to get rebounds) I think Slava is doing a much better job on the boards. Once again Sackings, the stats show you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to accuse me of saying something and not provide a link quoting it!!!:no: The fact and point is that he is better this year. You call his rebounding porous, lets look at some numbers.
> ...


ummm, rebounds per 48 minutes mean nothing. With more playing time u have more fatigue. No one can tell weather Slavo would rebound better while playing more minutes.

See Nene, hes gotten about 6 more minutes a game this year, and hes rebounding has gone up by like .4

Slavo would have gotten tired or fouled out with more minutes. Hes not a monster rebounder, but has improved.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 46 - Cavs 41 @ Halftime

Shaq: 16 Pts (7-10), 5 Rebs, 5 Assists, 2 blocks
GP: 14 pts (7-11), 3 assists
Fox: 0 Pts (0-3) 3 boards, 3 assists
Slava: 6 pts (3-4), 5 boards
Grant: 6 pts (3-3), 6 boards, 2 assists
George: 0 Pts (0-2)
Russell: 2 pts (1-2)
Carter: 2 pts (1-1), 1 board
Fisher: 0 pts (0-1), 1 board, 1 assist

LeBron: 17 pts (7-15), 2 assists
Boozer: 14 pts (6-9), 6 boards, 2 assists


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It was funny watching Maurice Carter on offense for the Lakers. He would just walk down the court and stay about 5 feet outside the three point line.


It's been a good game so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he does seem to fit in however


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, we blow another game in the 3rd quarter.:no: Just pathetic.

It doesn't help when the Cavs blatantly hit the ball out of bounds, then get the ball back. That's happened twice in the last two quarters.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF.. Why didn't Phil take Shaq out earlier? That's the problem


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> WTF.. Why didn't Phil take Shaq out earlier? That's the problem


Apparently the Cavs are unable to compete against a Shaq-less Laker team. See the last time they played the Lakers.

Very odd.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

As LeBron misses at the buzzer, this game goes to OT tied at 92.. Fox, Ilgauskas, and Diop are all fouled out


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

96-92 (Shaq and Devean basket) Lakers up, 3:18 left in OT


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We're gonna win this one. :yes: 

As long as we continue to dump the ball down low for Shaq.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Man im suprised Maurice Carter comes in and hits a pressure free throw


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lebron chokes down the stretch, Z and Diop foul out, equals a Laker win... Boozer cant guard Shaq...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 111 - Cavs 106 (OT), Final

Shaq: 37 pts (14-21), 9-20 FT, 12 boards, 6 assists, 2 blocks
GP: 30 pts (12-20), 3 boards, 6 assists, 2 blocks
Fox: 5 pts (2-10), 4 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals
Slava: 7 pts (3-5), 6 boards
Fisher: 6 pts (1-6), 4-5 FT, 8 boards, 4 assists
Grant: 11 pts (5-6), 12 boards, 3 assists
George: 4 pts (2-6), 3 boards
Walton: 1 Rebound, 4 minutes
Carter: 9 pts (1-3), 7-8 FT, 1 board, 1 assist
Russell: 2 pts (1-2)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

im impressed with carter
"i love this game because of the glove":yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God we were lucky tonight. Shaq, GP and Horace played really well, and everyone else besides Maurice Carter basically stunk up the joint.

Phew!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> im impressed with carter
> "i love this game because of the glove":yes:


:laugh:

Carter made some huge free throws at the end of the game.. Not bad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

come on now, he is a 27 YO rookie
CARTER RULES

:rock:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Once Diop and Z fouled out the game was basically over. The Cavs had no one that could keep Shaq from getting really deep position in the lane. Oh well, I guess we'll have to wait until next year to get our revenge.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, odd, Slava didnt play much that game... I wonder why... He seemed to not play the whole fourth quarter...shocking... and um, did anyone see LeBrons imitation of Shaq, that **** was hillarious!!! I was dying laughing! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hmm, odd, Slava didnt play much that game... I wonder why... He seemed to not play the whole fourth quarter...shocking... and um, did anyone see LeBrons imitation of Shaq, that **** was hillarious!!! I was dying laughing! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I wonder why.. Actually I know why.. Booz made Sla look like a little girl


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I wonder why.. Actually I know why.. Booz made Sla look like a little girl


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If someone could get a clip of that LeBron imitation, that would be great, that **** was so damn funny :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Of course the Lakers shooting 42 free throws didnt hurt... compared to the Cavs 29... Shaq shot 20 FT's


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I want to see Shaq get slammed on by Lebron Lakers win this game with ease...the Cavs struglle with their shooting alot, but Boozer will take advantage of Slavas porace rebounding and defense...





> I wonder why.. Actually I know why.. Booz made Sla look like a little girl


And my prediction came true... Wow you really proved me wrong EHL...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Of course the Lakers shooting 42 free throws didnt hurt... compared to the Cavs 29... Shaq shot 20 FT's


And Shaq missed half of them.. What was your point?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> im impressed with carter
> "i love this game because of the glove":yes:


Did he say that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Of course the Lakers shooting 42 free throws didnt hurt... compared to the Cavs 29... Shaq shot 20 FT's


OMG, be quiet!

Boozer blatantly stuck his hand through the rim and goaltended Horace Grant's shot. Also, the Cavaliers obviously hit the ball out of bounds twice in the game, but got it back both times...and ended up getting 5 points because of it.

The refs are not out to get the rest of the league! The Lakers get the short-end of a lot of calls too. Just stop it with all the refs crap. Unless it's a last-shot case, it's a poor excuse for losing.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Whew...we almost lost that one....great free throw shooting from, ummm, the guy wearing #1 :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not saying that the Lakers didnt deserve the 42 free throws or that there was bad officiating... geesh, i was just saying the 42 ft's didnt hurt... and the fact that Shaq got 20 shows that the refs are apparently listening... When did i ever say it was an excuse, jesus, always looking to jump on me for anything i say... i was simply saying that getting to the line 42 contritibuted to their winning, and that the Cavs only went 29... its like saying, of course it didnt hurt that GP was on fire from three land (which he was)... it was a contributing factor... *** ****...:upset:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well when you first said it, it really seemed like you were trying to make it sound as though we won only because the refs were on our side or something which explains why we had so many FTs...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Im not saying that the Lakers didnt deserve the 42 free throws or that there was bad officiating... geesh, i was just saying the 42 ft's didnt hurt... and the fact that Shaq got 20 shows that the refs are apparently listening... <b>When did i ever say it was an excuse, jesus, always looking to jump on me for anything i say</b>... i was simply saying that getting to the line 42 contritibuted to their winning, and that the Cavs only went 29... its like saying, of course it didnt hurt that GP was on fire from three land (which he was)... it was a contributing factor... *** ****...:upset:


i'ts because almost everything you say is to criticize the lakers


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

The number of free throws wasn't the problem, but it was who the fouls were on. Not having Tony Battie and bringing back Kapono and not a scub 7 footer who could pose a taller body than the 6-8 Boozer was the problem. 

If either Diop or Z were playing in Overtime, the mind set for both teams is different. The Lakers wouldn't have as much as a "Smell Blood" mind set and the Cavs wouldn't have the "Oh Bleep" mind set.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Im not saying that the Lakers didnt deserve the 42 free throws or that there was bad officiating... geesh, i was just saying the 42 ft's didnt hurt...... i was simply saying that getting to the line 42 contritibuted to their winning, and that the Cavs only went 29... its like saying, of course it didnt hurt that GP was on fire from three land (which he was)... it was a contributing factor


Fouls do hurt the lakers because when Shaq gets fouled its because he was down low and guarunteed to get a deuce...when you send him to the line odds are he'll only make one, so yes the fouls do hurt Sackings. Shaq made 9 of 20 free throws, that's 11 points the lakers lost out on. And by the way, watch your language, taking the lord's name in vain because someone calls you on your ridiculous negativity towards the lakers is childish and not appreciated, especially by those of us who are religious.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not nessecarily, Shaq seems to get fouled on the sweep alot, when he turns is when they foul him for some reason, i dont understand why the players just dont move out of the way, hell lose his balance...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The bottom line is that Cleveland had a chance to win it in regulation but a fallaway 20fter at the buzzer just was not the shot to take. It was all shaq in ot. It does not matter how many FT's the lakers shot over cleveland, cleveland had the final shot in regulation and missed it, game over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he say that?


no but i did-cris


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Not nessecarily, Shaq seems to get fouled on the sweep alot, when he turns is when they foul him for some reason, i dont understand why the players just dont move out of the way, hell lose his balance...


Yeah, but the percentage on that flip shot he does on the sweep across the lane when he's his man beat so bad he has to fould him is higher than his FT% so it still hurts. And I agree, it looks bad when you get caught on it but defenders should try to move out of the way more often because Shaq needs/is used to the contact and factors it into his balance on his moves.


----------

